# what do you think?



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

what do you guys think about sunseed hedgehog food mixed with goodlife cat recipe and freeze dried meal worms as an everyday diet?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you should get a higher quality cat food than The Goodlife Recipe. If you look at the main ingredients, they are all fillers and by-products.

The ingredients (chicken formula) are:
GROUND CORN, CHICKEN-BY-PRODUCT MEAL, CORN GLUTEN MEAL, ANIMAL FAT, CHICKEN, WHOLE GRAIN BROWN RICE, NATURAL POULTRY FLAVOR, DRIED PEAS, DRIED BEET PULP, WHEAT FLOUR, RICE, BREWERS DRIED YEAST, SALT, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, WHEAT GLUTEN, CHOLINE CHLORIDE, TITANIUM DIOXIDE, CALCIUM CARBONATE, DRIED SPINACH, DRIED TOMATOES, DRIED CARROTS, SKIM MILK POWDER, DICALCIUM PHOSPHATE, TAURINE, dl-METHIONINE, MINERALS (ZINC SULFATE, COPPER SULFATE, MANGANESE SULFATE, POTASSIUM IODIDE), IRON OXIDE, VITAMINS (dl-ALPHA TOCOPHEROL ACETATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN E], FOLIC ACID, VITAMIN A ACETATE, L-ASCORBYL-2-POLYPHOSPHATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN C], VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT, NIACIN, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT [VITAMIN B2], d-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, THIAMINE MONONITRATE [VITAMIN B1], VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, BIOTIN, PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE [VITAMIN B6] ), VEGETABLE OIL (SOURCE OF LINOLEIC ACID), CHLOROPHYLL, NATURALLY PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS, MARIGOLD MEAL.

With a high quality cat food, I think Sunseed is okay. It's not the worst hedgehog food, but it isn't okay on it's own either.

Mealworms everyday might be okay if your hedgie is really skinny/has a fast metabolism, but if not, it's best to not feed everyday. As treats they are great.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

so, do u think that goodlife isnt that good for cats either? i give my kitty that cause i thought it was one of the better ones? what do you suggest best for hedgehogs and or cats?

my hedgehog is quite active, but where do i get a hedgie weigher? that might help.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Look at my list under Diet and Nutrition for good cat foods.
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope, I don't think The Goodlife Recipe is a good food at all. The link Reaper posted will have a list with lots of good foods that are readily available.

For weighing your hedgie, you can get a kitchen scale. Make sure it measures in no more than 2 gram increments. 5 or more will be more difficult to see smaller changes in weight.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have the goodlife recipe, too, but after hearing this (after the food is gone, which it almost is), I'll have to buy a better one. What's the cheapest "good" cat food for hedgehogs? We're not exactly rich.. :roll:


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah id like to know that too!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

My best GUESS would be the *Purina One *and *Authority* brands. But even then, be careful which FORMULA you are buying, in each BRAND. Check Reaper's list for the best formulas of each brand name.

Purina One can be purchased at your local grocery store and Wal-mart. I 'think' that Authority is a PetSmart generic brand only......(????)

Pixie


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

r_k_chic47 said:


> I have the goodlife recipe, too, but after hearing this (after the food is gone, which it almost is), I'll have to buy a better one. What's the cheapest "good" cat food for hedgehogs? We're not exactly rich.. :roll:


Okay, but don't wait until your Goodlife Recipe is completely gone. You'll want to introduce the new food slowly by adding just a little of the new food to the old food, then slowly increasing the proportion of new food to old food, until it's all just the new food.

I often find free samples of Wellness at Pet Supplies Plus. The free samples plus purchasing a real bag turns out to be not so expensive. Plus a big bag lasts a loooong time. Pretty cost effective.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

o my hedge likes babyfood (just the main ingredient and water) so i want to incorporate it (not expensive at all!) So, how much do i add? how many times a week? and what are the best flavors?


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, I know that I have to incorporate the old food with the new. I had just forgotten to mention that I was going to do that in my other post.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

how much cat food do they NEED each day i dont want to overfeed her


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Generally you can free feed hedgies, unless they are obese. 

Supply them with 2-3 tablespoons of kibble, daily.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

thank you


----------

